# 65 GTO suspension



## Kiwi65Gto (Mar 27, 2020)

Hi guys,I'm replacing the suspension on my 65 GTO. Any recommendations for new springs and shocks for original ride height or maybe lowering kit if that's not a difficult option.


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

UMI 1" lowering springs, Bilstein shocks.






1964-1967 GM A-Body Archives - UMI Performance Inc.







www.umiperformance.com


----------



## Researcher (Jun 29, 2020)

Drop spindles if maintaining geometry matters to you. Coilovers would give you an adjustable option but expensive.


----------



## Kiwi65Gto (Mar 27, 2020)

Thanks for the replies, I will look into both options.


----------

